# Refret cost?



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone know roughly how much a refret costs? And if there is anyone around London that does a good job? I got a quote awhile ago and it was crazy expensive!

I have a 92 strat that I've had since brand new, but it has vintage frets on it that I can't stand. Would love to play it more, and think I would if it had at least medium jumbo frets on it.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I think the last time I had a refret done, it included having the neck joint planed as well, to take out a hump. IIRC, it was around $250 + taxes. It also involved binding on the neck, so all in all, that was on the high end of fretwork prices.

The work was done by Mike McConville in Stratford.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Note that on your Maple fretboard depending on how thick the finish is up the sides of the frets it may involve refinishing work...depending on how much you care about the look...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How far are you willing to travel? Prices vary. some may include setup, some may not. I know prices can vary over $100 in Toronto depending on where you go. I paid $375 recently taxes and new bone nut included. Price also depends on whether neck is bound or it is maple or rosewood.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

For a Maple neck, if all goes well, $200.00 is what I charge and I use stainless steel wire. For regular wire, it would probably be around $180, again, if all goes well. Some people charge more though, up to $290.00.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

This may be worth considering: simply swap out the neck for one with specs you prefer. $200-$300 would get you a nice one.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

If you want it done right and well, I second Michael McConville in Stratford. He's done a couple for me and yes, about $250 but it's perfect when he's done with it.


----------



## Bluesburglar (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a Guild Nightbird that I would like re-fretted, it has those 1980s super wide jumbo frets that have been dressed down so now they are very low, but I have no previous with fret jobs. Anybody had a re-fret done in Nova Scotia, Halifax region and who they would recommend? I hear Doug in Bedford is good but don't know if he does fret jobs. 
Thanks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jeff did you talk to Greigg Fraser?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

LydianGuitars said:


> For a Maple neck, if all goes well, $200.00 is what I charge and I use stainless steel wire. For regular wire, it would probably be around $180, again, if all goes well. Some people charge more though, up to $290.00.



what do you mean by "if all goes well?" i'm just curious, because tbo, i don't really know what's all involved




StevieMac said:


> This may be worth considering: simply swap out the neck for one with specs you prefer. $200-$300 would get you a nice one.


i've never seen anything other than a squire or mexi neck go that cheap. most of the american necks i see for strats start around 4 bills. buying warmoth can make it even more expensive with all the available options


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I had one done about two years ago. LP style, all in, frets, labour and taxes $282.00 plus a couple dimes and a nickel. I thought that was to much for a no name, it was either that or not play it. Just a good take it to a jam guitar.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> Jeff did you talk to Greigg Fraser?


Greigg's a good guy but not sure if he'll do a refret. He's more in the tech mold than luthier mold.........I would only trust any of my guitars to a luthier for refrets and such.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't remember who I got a quote from but he was basically trying to talk me out of it. I think I'll give the guy in a Stratford a call when I want to get it down. Thanks guys!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Brian Monty levelled my fret board, did a full refret and set up my LP Standard for $250 plus tax.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Michael McConville (the guy from Stratford) lists his price on his site for a maple neck re-fret anywhere between $300 and $450. He commented on the page that a maple neck may require a refinish after it's been re-fretted, which may be why the price is higher than the other posters mentioned.

http://mcconvilleguitars.blogspot.ca/p/guitar-repair-pricing.html


----------



## Notemangler (Feb 18, 2014)

Bluesburglar said:


> I have a Guild Nightbird that I would like re-fretted, it has those 1980s super wide jumbo frets that have been dressed down so now they are very low, but I have no previous with fret jobs. Anybody had a re-fret done in Nova Scotia, Halifax region and who they would recommend? I hear Doug in Bedford is good but don't know if he does fret jobs.
> Thanks


This guy is the best in HRM. http://rizsanyiguitars.com Not sure if the Canadian School of Lutherie is still open in Burnside.


----------



## Bluesburglar (Jan 22, 2014)

Notemangler said:


> This guy is the best in HRM. http://rizsanyiguitars.com Not sure if the Canadian School of Lutherie is still open in Burnside.




Thanks for the tip, I sent him a message. The Canadian School in Toronto charges $350 for a bound fretboard re-fret according to their website, seems a little steep to me.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i've never seen anything other than a squire or mexi neck go that cheap. most of the american necks i see for strats start around 4 bills. buying warmoth can make it even more expensive with all the available options


Should have clarified...was talking used. I've had many a Warmoth/Musikraft/USACG neck, often loaded and like new, for under $300...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Toogy said:


> Anyone know roughly how much a refret costs? And if there is anyone around London that does a good job? I got a quote awhile ago and it was crazy expensive!
> 
> I have a 92 strat that I've had since brand new, but it has vintage frets on it that I can't stand. Would love to play it more, and think I would if it had at least medium jumbo frets on it.


That's a sharp colour - What have you got in it for pickups?


----------



## gretschie (Jan 11, 2012)

Then theres John Lacroix in St Thomas (Lacroix Guitars).. john has done work on my 335 and he's Very good, not the cheapest by any means, but count on the work being done right the first time because he takes pride.. good luck in your decision


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

There is much to consider in the price of a re-fret... a re-fret from one guy may include more or less than another guy.

Factors and considerations in a re-fret should include:

type of guitar (bolt on, set neck, acoustic or electric);

truss rod or no truss rod (classical or vintage guitars);

fingerboard material and concerns relating to re-finishing or repair "divots" worn into the fingerboard;

presence of fingerboard inlay;

binding and binding style (Gibson nibbed binding);

original fret install method (top or end pressed);

is finger board radiused and leveled as part of the process;

is compound radius present;

are frets leveled, crowned, polished as part of the process;

color matching that may be involved in fingerboard refinishing on a vintage piece;

has the neck been re-fretted before;

nickel silver or stainless steel frets

is a new nut included;

are strings and setup included;

new fret install method (glued, hammered, pressed);

do pickups/electronics need to be temporarily removed to save harmless.

Those concerns are just noted off the cuff.

Just understand what you are buying.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very well said Dradlin.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Some of the work, you could do yourself, like removing the old frets and even putting in the new wire. Then you could have someone with experience do the levelling and finishing.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Some of the work, you could do yourself, like removing the old frets and even putting in the new wire. Then you could have someone with experience do the levelling and finishing.


Sorry, I strongly disagree with that... it's not the kind of work that most people get right the first time.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dradlin said:


> Sorry, I strongly disagree with that... it's not the kind of work that most people get right the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may be right. I should have said "some could do it". There are some decent videos showing how to do it if a person is fairly handy with tools.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I consider myself very proficient at set-ups and such but refrets are a bit too involved and too many problems can happen if you don't have a bit of experience. It's not so much the doing but the finesse that only comes about with a lot of practice. I can fashion a bone nut fairly well but to polish it and get it to standards to where I could charge money for the job are not going to happen anytime soon. Yes, I have levelled frets and cleaned-up fret ends but on my better guitars, I take them to someone more qualified!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

noman said:


> Greigg's a good guy but not sure if he'll do a refret. He's more in the tech mold than luthier mold.........I would only trust any of my guitars to a luthier for refrets and such.


Greigg refrets all his own guitars, so I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> Greigg refrets all his own guitars, so I don't see what the problem is.


I stand corrected then........he used to work on some of my guitars (good work too!) but at the time he didn't do refrets. I'm talking MusicMart days though so his skill-set has surely evolved.


----------



## Nero (Jan 31, 2012)

You should talk to John LaCroix in St Thomas. He is very meticulous.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nero said:


> You should talk to John LaCroix in St Thomas. He is very meticulous.


A coworker at Walter's speaks highly of John, and he's more local to you.


----------

